# Katie Video



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I can't see it yet but I can't wait to see it!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You have too many digits...654878638EADE409. It should only be 11.

Copy whatever follows v=


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you see it now?  ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice job....is that with your camera? Did you figure out the sound?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cute video of Katie..she is getting so big....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh she is sooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes that is with our 7.0 You just have to talk normal and when you upload it to the computer then thats when I hear the sound from the video clip


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG! That about made me cry! She looks soooo good! Thanks you Amy for that great video!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> OMG! That about made me cry! She looks soooo good! Thanks you Amy for that great video!


Yea its amazing how it only took her about 10 trys to get her to shake a paw  and now she does it all the time


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

*Awwww*

Katie is so cute.. Such a little doll. Very smart as well, good job.

:wavey:


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW, what a beautiful video!!!! She is growing so fast!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

So the code you switched for me starts with a 4 and the code they gave me was a 6.......what am I doing wrong lol.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

What a smart little girl your Katie is! A terrific first video, also. I don't know which is cuter, Katie shaking paws or your Canadian accent....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> What a smart little girl your Katie is! A terrific first video, also. I don't know which is cuter, Katie shaking paws or your Canadian accent....


I've been told quite a few times by my American friends...I have an accent and its cute lol. Thanks. I'm in the proccess of uploading another new Katie vid......


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Cute video. She's gotten so much bigger. You're doing a great job with her Amy.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I've been told quite a few times by my American friends...I have an accent and its cute lol. Thanks. I'm in the proccess of uploading another new Katie vid......


haha I didn't know we had accents until last year. We went down to Jamestown, New York to go to the Lucy-Desi Museum and the cashier asked us where we were from and we said "Ontario, Canada" and she was like "I thought so because of your accents." Before that, I didn't know Americans heard accents in our voices lol


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> haha I didn't know we had accents until last year. We went down to Jamestown, New York to go to the Lucy-Desi Museum and the cashier asked us where we were from and we said "Ontario, Canada" and she was like "I thought so because of your accents." Before that, I didn't know Americans heard accents in our voices lol


I hear ya. I have a good friend down in GA..she gets a real kick out of me sayin Eh. She says its the cutest ever.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Great vid Amy...i love the shake-a-paw!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

She's just adorable. Thank you for the video, we feel like we're all getting to watch her grow up! Too fun!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Katie is so cute
Thanks for sharing


----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

How cute is she??? Sitting & shaking????? WOW she's advance huh?? 
Only 10 times to learn - this is encourages me to try it w/Max.
Thanks the video


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the first of many great Katie videos! She is a smart little girl, and so calm! Thanks for posting. Gosh, she is cute!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally, a Katie video. It was so much fun to watch. I'm so glad you posted it. I'm impressed with the shake. You're doing so well with her.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you very much guys  Ya know what I almost had another video uploaded when it was at 92% I closed it off by accident....LMAO. I am uploading it again.....


----------

